# Expert opinions required please



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Right now I have a DIY hood with 2 x 32 watt T8 power strips with 6500 or 6700K tubes (GE I think) on a 55 gallon tank.

It's as much lighting as I think I want. I could go a little higher if I upgrade. I don't run CO2 and don't want to ATM. I use Excel for a bit of carbon and algae control. The trouble is the thing is HOT. It's the middle of summer and the hood traps the heat in there as it covers most of the tank, except for an inch or two at the back where there's room for tubes and feeding. The water temp gets up to 80 degrees F unless I leave the air con at home, which is pretty dumb if I'm not actually there at the time. Retrofitting a fan I think will not be possible, there just isn't the room.

So I was looking at a Coralife fixture:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209893/product.web

I like that it has a smaller footprint, so the air would circulate around it and as such would be cooler, plus the top would be more accessible. I could even fit some accent lighting up there for the morning/evening.

What do you guys think of this hood? Would these two CF bulbs produce more lighting than I have ATM? Is it a good replacement? I know there are other setups but this is cheaper than some of the T5HO fixtures.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

On the other hand, there is also this one:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/236417/i/1/product.web

2 x 54W T5HO tubes I would imagine beat my current setup for light output, or at worst equal it. The only thing is the tubes it comes with sound pretty dumb to me. 10,000K?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramazing,

Since you already have a DIY hood I assume you are (or know somebody) that has some DIY skills. As an alternative to your first choice, why not do another DIY with the AH Supply 2X55 watt Bright Light kit ($69.99 + bulbs)? It will give you about 2 WPG, excellent MIRO 4 reflectors, and no fan (but you can build one in if you want). Just another option!


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you have a link?

Edit: no worries, I think I found it.

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

Edit again: Would those 2 x 55W give a higher light output than a similar wattage in T8 tubes?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramazing,

Yes, that is the link.

Yes, you would get higher light levels from PC bulbs verses T8 bulbs of equal wattage. PC (CFL) tubes are basically T-5 tubes (not HO or VHO) bent into a "U".


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

AH! I was wondering what PC meant. I didn't think it was a politically correct bulb.

Also: I take it the narrower footprint is not a problem for light distribution over the whole tank? I would guess the water scatters the light somewhat.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramazing,

I did a fair amount of research before deciding on the lights for my tanks. The footprint of the fixture wasn't the determining factor to light distribution so much as the shape and material of the reflector. Some reflectors will diffuse and spread the light over a wider area while others will direct the light more downward and less outward.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't want to be a contrarian, but this looks like a good deal too, and T5HO bulbs are cheaprer to replace:

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...4w-10k-daylight---1x54w-freshwater-t5ho-.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramzing,

Here are the 55/65 watt PC bulbs for less than $8 apiece including shipping when you buy 6 of them.

You might want to do some research on Current fixtures and noisy fans and/or fan problems. That is what I like about my DIY fixtures....no noise.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for that link.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramazing,

No problem, glad to help. Before I even started this adventure into planted aquariums I did a lot of reading and came to realize that lighting and fertilization were two of the more critical aspects of successfully growing aquatic plants. That is one of the reasons I usually suggest the new members that post in the Intro area to read the stickys in those two sub-forums.


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

This time a year heat builds up. Both my tanks I unplugged the heaters a few weeks ago. They both still get up in the mid 80's. If your tank hood is enclosing most of the top I can imagine how hot its getting. Another thing you can do is try to raise your hood couple inches with some sort of pedestal stand so air can circulate hot air out. I think you could still add a fan. The fan does not need to be inside the hood parameter. You can mount the fan on the outside surface of the hood on the top. Doesn't matter if a light on the inside goes across part of the fans opening the fan will still pull hot air out. good luck


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I think my best solution is to get this:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/72021-lighting-ebay.html#post545547

It's a bit hard for me to prop up my hood to let air get under it, also I have rested a small fan out the back and it didn't help. I also tried taking the glass covers off - those thing get really hot under the light, but I think it makes it worse.


----------

